

Android 2010 is Windows 1990 - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2010/04/android-2010-is-windows-1990.html

======
bockris
In the linked to article, he doesn't say what device he was using. I never
used voice input on my G1 because it didn't work that great and wasn't
available until the later builds (cupcake and donut). However, it works great
on my Droid with the 2.1 update. I've dictated complete sentences into a notes
application and it got them first try. It's not perfect but it's good.

As far as too many apps causing instability, dropped calls etc. I have never
experienced that at all with either of my phones and I have installed tons of
apps. The only real issue I've ever had with multitasking is that on 3-4
occasions a web page would hang when loading (possibly on some Javascript) and
it would drain my battery down prematurely.

~~~
bockris
Replying to self, sorry.

Maybe the issue is with the 'overlay' apps for android. (Sense, MotoBlur,
etc). Both phones I have run the generic Android interface and I prefer it. My
wife's phone has the Sense UI and she likes it. But she also doesn't have any
of the troubles listed in the article. Just my $.02

------
davidw
Well - except that it's also open source, so while its producer may be headed
for one or more monopolies, it probably isn't because of closed code on mobile
platforms.

